# Trundle bed plans available



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

I have completed the design of a trundle bed and have put the SketchUp model, CutList Plus cut list file and complete shop drawings in PDF format on my Free Plans page for anyone who whishes to download them. You will find the trundle bed at the bottom of the list. To keep up with my trundle bed posts as I build the bed go to http://www.srww.com/blog/?tag=trundle.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the all the plans, now i just have to get money to get some wood!


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Ike,

Cut a tree down and wait awhile. That always works for me.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice, I might just get those plans. I know someone who could use a bed like this.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Feb 24, 2009)

Dennis,

There are a lot of other lans there too. If you need help with any of them just let me know.


----------

